# The 32nd pick in the draft



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It's summer and I'm bored. Who we taking with the 32nd pick?? 

I'm of the mindset of going big. Thon Maker if he's still there or Zhou Qi from China. I see a lot of Rudy Gobert in the Chinese big man. He's got an offensive game and is a natural shot blocker due to his length and excellent mobility. Maker will be a project but he's got the tools and the motor to be a versatile big man if developed properly.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> It's summer and I'm bored. Who we taking with the 32nd pick??
> 
> I'm of the mindset of going big. Thon Maker if he's still there or Zhou Qi from China. I see a lot of Rudy Gobert in the Chinese big man. He's got an offensive game and is a natural shot blocker due to his length and excellent mobility. Maker will be a project but he's got the tools and the motor to be a versatile big man if developed properly.


I'm thinking the Lakers pick Ingram. If so, the second pick should be a Center (Young at 2nd SF, Randle and Nance at PF). Wich Center, i just don't know....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pretty sure Nick Young is getting cut or shipped out this summer. Beef with Russell is too much of a distraction.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

If they want a center with pick 32 they'll probably have good options like Chinanu Onuaku, AJ Hammons, or Diamond Stone. Qi is interesting but I don't know if I would bet on him putting on enough weight to be a productive NBA player, I'm not a Maker fan. An interesting option with that pick or maybe a latter pick they could attempt to acquire is Caris LeVert who fits the mold of a big PG/ballhandler that the Warriors use who will probably be under drafted due to injuries.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Tough to see us taking on a project with so much young, developing talent on the team. If we keep the pick and don't stash it, I'd lean more toward taking someone with a little more seasoning. 

If we use the pick on a perimeter player, I'd like to see us pick up a defensive ace like Brogdon or GP II. Lot of young prospects at center, I don't know much about any of them. How many of the 6'10" centers are better than Tarik Black?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

good question - plus it seems like the C position is likely the easiest to address with a FA signing - I think take the best available, forget filling a need, the whole team is one gaping need at this point


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> *Pretty sure Nick Young is getting cut or shipped out this summer*. Beef with Russell is too much of a distraction.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I see the Lakers as a fairly logical Festus Ezeli destination.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I think there is still a need for legitimate 7ft big men in today's NBA. We just need them to be mobile. It's why Hibbert was so ineffective. Adams and Bogut to are great examples. Small ball centers like Tarik are good to have but a 7 ftr is still required.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Festus?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> I see the Lakers as a fairly logical Festus Ezeli destination.



Lakers are supposedly very interested in him.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

while we're at it how about Barnes? Luke is going to want some of his dudes - is Barnes worth a big pay day?


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I think there is still a need for legitimate 7ft big men in today's NBA. We just need them to be mobile. It's why Hibbert was so ineffective. Adams and Bogut to are great examples. Small ball centers like Tarik are good to have but a 7 ftr is still required.


I was more pointing to the fact that a number of the big man prospects that late in the draft are undersized or severely underweight (Qi, for example, looking about 215). So of them, are any better than Black, who's still only 24?

At that draft slot, I think you look for a guy that can one day crack a rotation. A specialist, maybe (e.g. shooter, defender, rebounder). Getting a starter caliber player is highly unlikely. I'd like a defender, whether it's a rim protector or a ball hawk. I'd also value maturity over upside for this team.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

e-monk said:


> while we're at it how about Barnes? Luke is going to want some of his dudes - is Barnes worth a big pay day?


Almost every team has significant cap room. There is far more money available than there is talent this summer. So if you want anybody, you're going to have to pay up. 

Festus and Barnes are restricted, though. I'd wait on them.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> It's summer and I'm bored. Who we taking with the 32nd pick??
> 
> I'm of the mindset of going big. Thon Maker if he's still there or Zhou Qi from China. I see a lot of Rudy Gobert in the Chinese big man. He's got an offensive game and is a natural shot blocker due to his length and excellent mobility. Maker will be a project but he's got the tools and the motor to be a versatile big man if developed properly.


I think Zhou Qi would be a great pick up. Yes we have a young team, which means we can afford to wait for a second round pick to develop. The team probably won't be a contender for at least a couple of years, if not a much longer time. There are some centers that could be brought in via free agency, so Zhou would not be needed to play right away. He has the potential to become both a shot blocker on D and three point shooter on offense, a rare combination in the NBA. He is longer, but even skinnier than Porzingis, so the center position could be a bit rough for him. I think he lacks the mobility for other positions, so it is probably center or bust for him. The second round is a place to find players with upside, guys like Marc Gasol, Draymond Green, or Jordan Clarkson, or guys with niche player potential. I say, why not swing for the fences during a rebuild? Zhou Qi has a lot of upside.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Uncle Drew said:


> I was more pointing to the fact that a number of the big man prospects that late in the draft are undersized or severely underweight (Qi, for example, looking about 215). So of them, are any better than Black, who's still only 24?
> 
> At that draft slot, I think you look for a guy that can one day crack a rotation. A specialist, maybe (e.g. shooter, defender, rebounder). Getting a starter caliber player is highly unlikely. I'd like a defender, whether it's a rim protector or a ball hawk. I'd also value maturity over upside for this team.


I love Tarik's energy and physicality. He was our best roll man in the PnR which I absolutely loved last year but he's not much of rim protector on the other end and he's severely undersized at 6'9. My ideal center rotation next year would be Whiteside and Tarik with either Maker/Qi developing on the sidelines. I think if we were a playoff team or a contender it would prudent to draft a ready now specialist but we are most certainly not that and we can afford to go low risk/ high reward.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I love Tarik's energy and physicality. He was our best roll man in the PnR which I absolutely loved last year but he's not much of rim protector on the other end and he's severely undersized at 6'9. My ideal center rotation next year would be Whiteside and Tarik with either Maker/Qi developing on the sidelines. I think if we were a playoff team or a contender it would prudent to draft a ready now specialist but we are most certainly not that and we can afford to go low risk/ high reward.



I don't think being undersized matters as much in today's NBA.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I think it matters a lot if you're trying to contend. GS, OKC, LAC, all play legit 7 footers in the starting lineup. Adams was a big part of what helped OKC take GS to the brink. They obviously do a lot of damage when they go small but having a mobile big that can patrol the paint is the key that allows them to add versatility to the lineups. We're most likely not going to find that with the 32nd pick, but I'm an optimist lol The days of the lumbering 280 lb center are over.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Slow Roy!


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

I get the upside argument, and I know as fans, we're generally more optimistic that a prospect will turn out so why not go for it. I won't be disappointed if we draft Maker, for example, because I'll know that Mitch really sees something in him. He won't base it on a highlight reel from HS or some draft website, which is where most of us have based our evaluations since we didn't see him in college. 

The flip side of having so much young talent that is not ready for NBA minutes is you lose, a lot. Are we in win-now mode? Or course not. But we should be in the let's turn this around mode after a few of the worst seasons in our team's history. 

I like what we did last year in drafting Nance and A. Brown. Mature, more developed talent that have approached their first year and offseason with great professionalism and have helped set the culture for their younger, albeit much more talented peers. I see the other side, but I'd rather go that way.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, Maker is off the board in the lottery. Crazy. 

I'm come around to the Zhou Qi pick, if we make it. Would be draft and stash for a year, I'd assume. 

Would still prefer a more seasoned player.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

A few players slipping. About 5 picks away. 

Skal Labissiere, Deyontla Davis would obviously be steals in the 2nd round. Damian Jones would be nice.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I was hoping for some miracle that Skal would fall to us but it's not meant to be.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Who the FUCK is Ivica Zubac??


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Uncle Drew said:


> A few players slipping. About 5 picks away.
> 
> Skal Labissiere, Deyontla Davis would obviously be steals in the 2nd round. Damian Jones would be nice.


Damn, all taken right before we picked. I sure messed that up. 

Idk who the young center we took is. Was pegged as a late first rounder by many. Draft and stash?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746186690868318212
LOL


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Hoping GP II goes undrafted, now. Maybe we can snag him for our summer league squad.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746178836136660993


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

They're saying he has mid first round talent but he told teams he wanted to come over immediately and didn't want to remain in Europe.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746178228214185985

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746178650798686208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746182647399989248
Well, there you go. New project for Kareem?


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

FWIW, Pick is a respected international player source. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746174304182730752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746178995096518656


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

arasu said:


> The second round is a place to find players with upside, guys like Marc Gasol...





> David Pick @IAmDPick
> Ivica Zubac, of the better centers in this draft - still on the board. His ceiling: Marc Gasol.


That's exactly what I was talking about.

Several players with first round talent dropped to the second in this one. I was surprised to see Zubac, Cheick Diallo, and Patrick McCaw still available at #32 . Any of those three would have been a solid choice, but Zubac has me seeing the Lakers' future starter at C.

Some scouts say that he is not a great rim defender and others say different. But they appear to be in agreement that he has solid defensive potential, and that he is already far along with his offense. He has enough similarity to Bogut to project into that kind of player, especially if Walton runs similar schemes.



NBA.com said:


> Strengths
> Big strong body, 7’4 wingspan
> Runs the floor well for a big and finishes through contact
> May have the best post game in this draft class
> ...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Those leg injuries seem troubling, but this is still a potential steal at 32. Good job Lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I just hope he keeps his weight down as he gets older. Needs to be somewhat mobile to get it done in this league. I was hoping for Thon Maker or Zhou Qi with this pick but Zubac's was predicted to go much higher than this. Getting a big to develop was the goal and that's what we got. Overall I give us an A for the draft.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------

